

Zenith - A film by anonymous released on BitTorrent - Garbage
http://vodo.net/zenith

======
phamilton
I watched it. Not bad. Unnecessary sexual content and language would be my
main complaint. Acting seems strained, but just like Anakin seems like a
whining twerp in Attack of the Clones, these characters seem a little stiff
and emotionless. One could argue (in both cases) that the character is
supposed to be a twerp or stiff and emotionless and the actor did a decent
job.

